
Mind Uploading, VHS and Anne Frank - awinter-py
https://abe-winter.github.io/beliebers/2020/09/13/frank.html
======
forgotmypw17
I think in the future there will be a form of sitcom-like entertainment that
is generated from all the publicly available information.

Because all information will eventually become public, you will be able to
generate an entire show, zoomable and 4D-explorable like e.g. MS Flight Sim,
watching real human drama from the past take place.

Imagine all the data collected by governments, Google, Facebook, Instagram,
ISPs, and locally on devices melded together into one smooth experience.

------
forgotmypw17
Great article, interesting to think about.

YouTube link at the end is missing its [http://](http://)

~~~
awinter-py
oops, fixed, thank you

